

Ask HN: What is your definition of Artificial Intelligence - sundeep

I'd be very interested in what your personal definitions for AI are ..<p>To me , intelligence is coming up with your own algorithm for solving a previously unseen problem.<p>Therefore,my (admittedly naive) definition of AI is :
<i>Software that behaves satisfactorily under (previously) unseen conditions ..</i>
======
psyklic
I agree with Minsky -- "anything computers can't do yet" ;-)

------
lacker
I know it when I see it.

------
ram1024
bare essentials:

uses memory to create hypothesis about situations

experiments using hypothesis

augments memory with results

loop

